
Show HN: MacOS app to help you focus and be more productive - tommy_
Hey HN,<p>I made a small app that plays ambient sounds in the background to help drown out noisy environments.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;serenity&#x2F;id1185371817?ls=1&amp;mt=12
======
tommy_
Clickable link
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/serenity/id1185371817?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/serenity/id1185371817?ls=1&mt=12)

